# Trouble growing Dwarf Sag?



## [email protected]

Hello,

Allow me to introduce myself. I am Jeff, and am new to this forum.

I recently started scaping my aquarium after having a planted 30g for a year. Currently I am attempting to grow a carpet of Dwarf Sagittaria as my fore and mid, and a collection of ferns and stargrass for background.

I have sorted out my ferns and stargrass and they are doing great! But recently I purchased some Dwarf Sag, hoping they would spread like wildfire (I have read that they tend to do that) but have had no such luck. Is it my Lighting? wrong suppliments?

here are some pictures of them:


















You can see my Java Fern, Watersprite(selling most of that though) and Stargrass doing very well. 








So thats what it looked like a month ago, and still looks like now. Like they are fake or something (but I assure you they are not... haha)

My tank setup is as follows:

30G water change twice a month
T8 20W
Florish Excel twice/three times a week
Florish once a week 
Substrate is just aquarium stones, nothing special.

Any input would be great. Maybe my plants I got were not that lively to begin with? its just odd that they really have not changed at all since I planted them...
Jeff


----------



## NeonFlux

Hmm.. do you dose NPK + Trace as well?  You might need some regular Flourish to dose once or twice every week. Your tank could be lacking in a element, thus the reason why dwarf sag isn't doing well..


----------



## snail_chen

IMO, T8 20w for a 30 gallon, quite low light, and a barren substrate are the main reason. Yes they can survive, but don't expect them to flourish under such conditions.


----------



## [email protected]

I see. They don't look like they are dying or anything. It might be time to upgrade.

Another option is purchasing a lot of dwarf sag and keeping it in my tank. That way I wouldn't have to trim.


----------



## [email protected]

I have purchased a dual fixture light (60W)and things seem they are doing better. I need to switch out the actinic light though, i ordered it and it should be at my lfs this week.


----------



## fishyjoe24

1. actinic - is for saltwater.
2. dwarf sag like to feed from there roots and not there leafs.. get some root tabs in the gravel and it should start to take off.
3. i would dose daily/ and do water changes at least once week.


----------

